# młody



## elroy

Cześć,

Is this word used only to describe people?

Can I say the following?

_Ten hotel jest młody.
To muzeum jest młode._

Other examples would be appreciated.  Dziękuję.


----------



## Anatoli

Use "nowy" for things (new) and "młody" for people. "Młody" means young, "młode wino" perhaps - "young wine".

Native speakers with more examples of młody with inanimate objects?


----------



## Monica610

"Młody" can be used to describe people, but also the animals, plants and so on. The buildings, the books, the songs are "nowe" , that's right.


----------



## elroy

Thanks, Monica. 

So I guess it works pretty much like the English word "young." 

Follow-up question: Can "młody" be used to describe a movement, like a political movement? In English it's very common to say "a young movement." 

And what about Anatoli's example with "wine"? It is correct?


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:


> Thanks, Monica.
> 
> So I guess it works pretty much like the English word "young."
> 
> Follow-up question: Can "młody" be used to describe a movement, like a political movement? In English it's very common to say "a young movement."


A couple of Czech guesses: 

I think it could be used but it is rather poetic. I would prefer nowe. Młode could be understood as an allusion to the age of the key participants. 

Pár českých tipů:

Myslím, že by se to mohlo použít, ale je to docela poetické. Preferovala bych nowe. Młode by mohlo být vykládáno jako narážka na věk klíčových postav.


> And what about Anatoli's example with "wine"? It is correct?


 Definitely yes!

Rozhodně ano!

Jana


----------



## Monica610

When you say "młode wino" then it means that this is a wine from 2005 for example, but when you say "nowe wino" then I would understand it as if you had just bought it. It's the new one, you bought it because yesterday the last bottle was empty
But when you say about political movements you should say "nowe" or for example "świeże" because political movement isn't alive in the biological meaning. That's how I understand this.


----------



## cajzl

mladý can be used in the sense "of/for young people" (in Czech at least)

mladá fronta = fronta mladých (lidí)  
mladá móda
mladé město


----------



## Thomas1

Cześć, 


I agree with my preceiding speakers--Anatolii and Monica610.



			
				Anatoli said:
			
		

> Native speakers with more examples of młody with inanimate objects?


Hm, good question. 
I'd tend to use it with other kinds of alcoholic drinks that mature, e.g.: whisky, perhaps I would use it with cheese; _młody ser_ (but I have some doubts about this one and I would rather expect to hear that from a producer of cheese).
Another example: _młody wiek_ (young age).

As far as political movements are concerned I would use the word _nowy_, I've never come across _młody_ in this combination, I think it's simply not used in that way (sorry Jana). 


I can also discern other meaning of _nowe wino;_ I could understand it as a new brand of wine that went on the market as in:
_XYZ to nowe wino, które dwa tygodnie temu weszło na nasz rynek sprowadzone przez XX z Australii._

I think that Elroy's conclusion about _młody_'s similarity to English _young_ is quite apt.

Note: there are some expressions concerning marriage vocabulary that use the word _młody_ in a different meaning, namely, _pan młody_, _panna młoda_ and _para młoda_ (or (_państwo_) _młodzi_). Here the meaning doesn't relate to their age (they can be young but not necessary), in these expressions it simply states that a man, woman or a couple (respectively) are getting married, and the expressions are only used on a day of their wedding.


PS: I haven't frequented the forums for quite a while and I'm nicely surprised by Jana's initiaitive which encourages users to learn Polish and that Elroy finally get down to learning it. 

Pozdrawiam,
Thomas


----------

